# Need solution advice.



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

I wanted to finish up my stereo this year by adding a sub and pro amp. I wanted to use my older Yamaha surround receiver as a pre-amp. The problem/woes is that the receiver doesn't have a internal crossover. It has a sub out that has a 200hz cutoff, but the mains (that are bookshelf) get the full signal too. The AVR has a low level out for all the channels and I wanted to use a Behringer A500 to power the speakers, but what would be the best solution to manage active crossover points?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the Yamaha not even have a small or large setting for each set of speakers? If it does not have that you would be better off getting your self a new receiver that has all the crossover adjustments and room correction built in as an external device would cost you just as much if not more.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Many subwoofers have high pass filters (usually 80 to 100 Hz) that could be used for your speakers.

What model number is your receiver?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Its a Yamaha RX-V592 I've also looked at some of the newer stuff from Yamaha that has a sub out on stereo receivers, and after DL the user manual, it doesn't seem to have a internal crossover either. Same with a NAD pre-amp. So, what is everyone using? I don't know enough about the pro active crossovers, but can any one unit be used for stereo speakers, and a sub? From what little reading I've done, it looks like each channel needs to go to an amp for each speaker.

I'm open to suggestions for affordable equipment.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

If you purchase a commercial powered subwoofer, it will likely have the appropriate crossover built into it. If you want crossovers for the main speakers, rather than add devices to your current system you'd probably be better served with a modern preamp/processor or a more modern receiver.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What kind of loudspeakers do you have? Your subwoofer can handle the low pass crossover so the subwoofer is using the appropriate frequencies. The question remains do you really need a high pass crossover for your loudspeakers? Depending on what they are you may be able to run them full range successfully with a subwoofer allowing their inherent rolloff to limit their low frequency output. Otherwise, as I mentioned before there are subwoofers that provide a high pass crossover for the loudspeakers in a system.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I have the Cygnet MKII Kit from Madisound. They can be run full range without problems and I was going to just blend a sub to the mains natural roll-off. Ideally, I was going to build a sealed sub with a Dayton 15" reference sub/bash amp and add a BFD PARAMETRIC EQUALIZER (if needed), but I just wanted 2nd opinions before I go forward. I've read that being stuck with the speakers natural roll-off can be a issue for dealing with room gain and not being able to correct.

At the end of the day, and not wanting to buy a whole lot of new equipment, I might be stuck with that, but later could do room treatments. I really just want to finish and be happy with my stereo in the $700 range.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

With those loudspeakers you will likely find running them full range and experimenting with the subwoofer low pass crossover setting will work well. You are really only looking to reinforce the octave below what the Cygnet MkII can produce. I'd look for a subwoofer amp with no more than a 50 Hz low pass filter on the low end of its variable range, although lower would probably be better as setting the subwoofer a few Hz higher or lower than the published 44 Hz -3dB low end of the Cygnet MKIIs might sound best. But the BASH amp at 50 Hz should work OK.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

I hope it works out well. I'm very happy with the speakers, but I need a sub for full range. The Yamaha phono input/internal amp and headphone output is surprisingly clean.

I just wanted some extra input before I started buying anything.


----------

